Ask HN: How do you spend your evenings? - haack
======
kelukelugames
1\. exercise

2\. Am I exhausted from my day job? no -> side projects yes -> netflix

3\. Read books.

4\. Do dishes and other chores. My girlfriend cooks so it frees up a ton of
time.

~~~
ljk
that sounds pretty fulfilling; how much "evening time" do you have to be able
to afford these activities?

~~~
kelukelugames
I got a new job with a 15 minute commute and free breakfast, lunch and dinner.
So if I eat dinner at work then I will be home around 7ish, and go to bed at
11.

That leaves enough time to do most things but not everything everyday.

I also fart around on the Internet a lot in the mornings but when I am more
diligent then I wash dishes and read books before work too.

------
d4rkph1b3r
I get home around 7-8. Half of the time I'll cook dinner with my wife, talk
about our days as we cook, eat dinner together. Around 8:30 or 9:00 we'll hang
out in the living room. If I have energy and am feeling ambitious, or I have
to work a bit extra, we will listen to music and I will code (for work, or
open source, or side projects), while she reads. This might last until
midnight, and then we'll go to bed. I try to read for at least fifteen minutes
before bed on a kindle as I wind down. Seems to work well.

If I'm too tired to work, we'll watch netflix together.

Two nights a week I try to exercise (martial arts classes) and instead of
cooking I'll get take out or eat at the local inexpensive Japanese or Mexican
restaurant.

------
J_Darnley
The same way as I spend my mornings, days, and nights: nothing constructive.

------
magic_beans
I get home between 7 and 8pm. Usually my evening goes:

1\. Yoga at my neighborhood studio

2\. Dinner (eggs and toast with kimchi, maybe sauteed kale if I'm feeling
ambitious)

3\. Reading time or, if feeling lazy, I listen to a podcast and crochet for a
little bit.

4\. A small amount of writing (at the very least a journal entry)

As you can see... the last thing I want to do when I get home is touch code.
But maybe this is why I'm a mediocre developer...

Does anyone have any advice as to how I can actually want to code when I get
home???

------
ankit1911
I reach home somewhere around 7.

Finish my dinner by 7:30

Fool around for next 30 mins.

At 8 I start coding.

I am a newbie developer, I have many things to learn before I can work on a
project that really matters. So, most of my coding time is spent learning new
things like C Socket programming, iOS development, etc

------
velocitypsycho
Get home between 5 and 7 (if I go downtown). Play with my son, eat dinner,
clean up some. Bath and bed for the kid, then spending some time with my wife.
Then I either do more work, dink around on reddit, or read.

------
Nadya
Get home at around 6pm, stream League of Legends until midnight. Go to bed.

Due to donations I can treat it as a poor paying part-time job.

------
kleer001
Pick two to three, repeat until tired.

1\. Unnecessary social networking

2\. Make music

3\. Paint

4\. Go for a walk

5\. Go out to eat

6\. Consume recreational inebriants

7\. Watch move/tv show

------
ratfacemcgee
world of warcraft and binge watching netflix or hate watching netflix,
depending on what I'm in the mood for.

